# kenponet!!!!!



## pineapple head (Jun 14, 2003)

Hey, whats happened to the Kenponet site.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm not sure what you are talking about. I was just on their forum right before I posted this.:asian:


----------



## TheEdge883 (Jun 14, 2003)

Haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## pineapple head (Jun 14, 2003)

Sorry, the site itself is ok but i cannot access the forum.


----------



## Guiseppe Betri (Jun 15, 2003)

It should be okay to access, however, it has been infiltrated with homosexual rhetoric.  Several of the posts are out of line and have no part on a forum such as that one.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guiseppe Betri _
> *It should be okay to access, however, it has been infiltrated with homosexual rhetoric.  Several of the posts are out of line and have no part on a forum such as that one. *



Huh??   

I skimmed it and didnt see much out of the norm there.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jun 15, 2003)

yeah, some of the sillier guff-n'-flames got edited out Saturday.

However, some will be glad to know that the usual heterosexual chest-thumping has continued on apace.


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jun 16, 2003)

Some of it was pretty funny, although sad, but kind of funny.  Some idiot wrote a poem about his love for Wes Idol, I wish I would have copied it down and pasted it hear before they erased it on the Kenponet.  It was all about his love for Wes Idol and how tight his buttocks were or something like that.  Some people really got fired up and upset at the posts.  Personally I don't know if it was serious or a joke, but it certainly was interesting to read. 

Oss


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dun Ringill _
> *Some of it was pretty funny, although sad, but kind of funny.  Some idiot wrote a poem about his love for Wes Idol, I wish I would have copied it down and pasted it hear before they erased it on the Kenponet.  It was all about his love for Wes Idol and how tight his buttocks were or something like that.  Some people really got fired up and upset at the posts.  Personally I don't know if it was serious or a joke, but it certainly was interesting to read.
> 
> Oss *



Whoa!!! I want this place to be friendly, just not that friendly.


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jun 16, 2003)

Don't worry, Wes Idol nor his huge group of admirers post here all that much.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Whoa!!! I want this place to be friendly, just not that friendly. *



Once in a rare great while I agree with you. This happens to be one of those times.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2003)

Don't worry guys.... seperate and private shower stalls in the locker room for all members.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Once in a rare great while I agree with you. This happens to be one of those times. *



And now, you have learned something, Grasshopper!:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Don't worry guys.... seperate and private shower stalls in the locker room for all members.
> 
> *



Great, now we gotta start tipping the Mens Room attendants.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Don't worry guys.... seperate and private shower stalls in the locker room for all members. *



Great!.....Now the question is are they co-ed?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Great, now we gotta start tipping the Mens Room attendants. *



I thought you guys were complaing due to the attendent tipping?

Now, I'm confused....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Great!.....Now the question is are they co-ed?  *



Certainly.

Men to the left, Gals to the right, and sheep straight ahead.


----------



## pineapple head (Jun 16, 2003)

I still cannot access that damn forum!!!!!
Is this the correct link?????? :soapbox: 

http://www.network54.com/Hide/Forum/160433


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2003)

I goto kenponet.com  then select 'forum'.  Can't pull the exact URL up as right-click dont work for me on those links.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pineapple head _
> *I still cannot access that damn forum!!!!!
> Is this the correct link?????? :soapbox:
> 
> ...



That's the one that takes me there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2003)

ok, tried the link you posted, and it did in fact take me straight into their forum.

Lemme think a bit....  anyone else got an idea?


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 16, 2003)

Are you using any "Blocker" software, Like Bannerblocker or Popup Blocker?

Heck, I don't know either.  The link worked for me.


----------



## pineapple head (Jun 16, 2003)

The only thing ive got is Zonealarm.
I get a time out every time i click on the link!:waah:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pineapple head _
> *The only thing ive got is Zonealarm.
> I get a time out every time i click on the link!:waah: *




See if you accidentally blocked it then?


----------



## Jill666 (Jun 16, 2003)

Dunno- the link took me right in- and I have mod-high cookie security.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2003)

Kill ZoneAlarm, try again.

If its still not working...let us know. We'll do more thinking.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 16, 2003)

and am behind a  Linksys Firewall and still able to see KenpoNet's Forum.  I am thinking it has to have been inadvertantly blocked.

???


----------



## Wes Idol (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *and am behind a  Linksys Firewall and still able to see KenpoNet's Forum.  I am thinking it has to have been inadvertantly blocked.
> 
> ??? *



Michael, 

I think Josh blocked it to take some good time to clean it up.  Clearly there were some posts that were very inappropriate for the public...especially young folk, not withstanding just an abuse on many people's sensitivities.  I for one am glad Josh took the time to wash that board clean.

It's up and running now.

Your friend, 
W


----------



## Sigung86 (Jun 17, 2003)

Well, Speak of de divvel, me buckos!  :lol:


----------



## pineapple head (Jun 17, 2003)

I disabled Zone alarm and it happens again!


----------



## Kirk (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pineapple head _
> *I disabled Zone alarm and it happens again! *



Maybe you've been suspended/banned?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Maybe you've been suspended/banned? *



Is that possible with their software?


----------



## Kirk (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Is that possible with their software? *




Yep, sure is.  Josh has banned plenty of i.p. addresses.


----------



## pineapple head (Jun 17, 2003)

Banned.....I have NEVER posted anything that would warrant a ban!

I fell off my seat when you suggested that. 
Seriously, i have not done anything bad on a forum ..period!

Gary. 
  :asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pineapple head _
> *Banned.....I have NEVER posted anything that would warrant a ban!
> 
> I fell off my seat when you suggested that.
> ...



Maybe someone else did, using your IP?  Maybe it was an 
accident on the mod's part?  Lots of possibilities.  You could
email the site owner.


----------



## pineapple head (Jun 17, 2003)

I have just emailed the site ownew Kirk, thanks for your advice.


----------



## Dun Ringill (Jun 18, 2003)

I think he banned a lot of people over the "LarryNet" incident.  I do know he spends a lot of time erasing posts.  Which I don't know if it is good or bad, but sometimes I wish he would just let the posts stick because it is good entertainment.


----------



## Guiseppe Betri (Jun 18, 2003)

Apparently the LarryNet is back.  Some goofball named Chatten Hoffman made a smartass post attacking Larry Tatum and his rank.  Now all the anonymous posters are sure to jump on the bandwagon.  Pretty ridiculous if you ask me.  However, Dun has a point it is somewhat amusing.  Hurry get there before Josh gets to work.


----------

